# NIMT Soundtraxx 828053



## mrsock75 (Apr 9, 2011)

NIMT, what is the required number of decoders needed to receive a discount? Please PM me and do you offer overnight service?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

mrsock75 said:


> NIMT, what is the required number of decoders needed to receive a discount? Please PM me and do you offer overnight service?


1 decoder required for a good price, and yes I can sleep on it overnight. :sly: ... sorry couldn't resist!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

NIMT said:


> 1 decoder required for a good price, and yes I can sleep on it overnight. :sly: ... sorry couldn't resist!


You BAD! :stroke: :eyes:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep face planted in one to many snow drifts! :retard:


----------

